# Well what last week that’s been



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Anybody who is aware read my previous posts 
So after my wife meeting the guy Friday night without my knowledge for a drinks 
I was destroyed and took off forthe bank holiday weekend on my own.
Posted up on here the fb post I whacked up explaining it all about what she has done and this strange fascination with somebody she didn’t know until the only evening she met him with Me
People have advised me to kick her into touch and never look back. Easier said than done when your crazy about her, 
Few arguments by text and calls and we met up last night for a chat. I’m now living in and air b n b for a week which she paid for, her dad won’t let me move back in only temporarily until I save some money up to get somewhere. We’ve shared the Mercedes and will continue to do so. Today she is helping get me a small place to rent.
we went for a Nandos last night an chat, spoke about it all. She says if she didn’t really love me it wouldn’t be this hard to walk away and I said the same,
Well finally I got some sleep, problem is I woke feeling like I could phone in sick and sleep all day. I must’ve done some deep soul searching last night. I’ve woken today and realised just how awful I’ve behaved for afew years before we left for Australia. I spent thousands and thousands and much more thousands on my own secret demon and just hid it it from everybody that mattered. I kept up the pretence and borrowed and borrowed when I finally had to pay a bill for us as Laura simply had no money left. I took her for granted and thought she loves me she will be able to sort it for me. I even convinced myself that we moved into Laura’s dads to save money to help get us to Australia and that’s what we told people, she couldn’t go on paying everything cos there was nothing left to pay with. She kept asking where is your money going. I always said I dunno 
It continued at her dads as then we had less bills to pay. 
Just because somebody loves me so much and I knew I could always rely on them to help me isn’t acceptable 
Get to Australia and guess what we then have more money than we’ve ever had and can buy whatever we want. 
I admitted these problems to close family previously 
No excuses anymore I pushed the person I love and loves me to the furthest limit possible and hurts that I made her struggles
A line has been drawn in the sand now. Our conversation last night has helped us both and blaming others for our own stupidity isn’t right, i have things I need to prove to myself 1st. Apologies from me for blaming the people that have helped and supported Laura for interfering even thou they didn’t know the whole story
I’ve only posted this because I feel that I should finally explain the problems I’ve caused, hidden and then made out that it was all 1 sided

why is this so hard to sort out and live together again like we have for the last 8 years?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

TBY1 said:


> No excuses anymore I


Well, as I kept reading that's all I read excuses and more excuses. As a matter of fact your whole post is nothing but excuses.


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Well, as I kept reading that's all I read excuses and more excuses. As a matter of fact your whole post is nothing but excuses.


And


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

If you’d straighten up, you’d have a wife. She’s STILL helping you? Damn, she’s a helluva woman. You’re talking about skipping work NOW??? You will have to change your spots if you ever hope she will have interest again.

But I’ll say this, if she’s helping you get an apartment with her hard earned money under these circumstances after you’ve admittedly frittered away thousands on dope and put her in debt to the point of living with her dad, she’s not a bad lady.

Get your life together and show her a whole person. Who knows what might happen. Work two jobs if you have to.


----------



## TBY1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> If you’d straighten up, you’d have a wife. She’s STILL helping you? Damn, she’s a helluva woman. You’re talking about skipping work NOW??? You will have to change your spots if you ever hope she will have interest again.
> 
> But I’ll say this, if she’s helping you get an apartment with her hard earned money under these circumstances after you’ve admittedly frittered away thousands on dope and put her in debt to the point of living with her dad, she’s not a bad lady.
> 
> Get your life together and show her a whole person. Who knows what might happen. Work two jobs if you have to.


And tonight it’s all gone ****ed up again for absolutely no reason after she invited me past after work! I’m absolutely lost for words. Just gonna forget this and move away now, I’m sick of this crap and being let down by a person who says 1 thing to me and much more to others much different


----------

